# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Die dunkle Seite von Red Bull

## bighit75

interessanter Bericht Über Red Bull

www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste...entId=14387296

----------


## suicidedownhill

Sehr Interessanter Bericht.
Für mich hört es sich so an, als wollten die RB für die Unfälle verantwortlich machen, die den RB Athleten passiert sind. MMn wird dabei vergessen, dass es sich um EXTREMsport handelt und sowas einfach dazugehört. RB bringt/zwingt die Sportler nicht dazu riskante Stunts zu machen, sondern ermöglicht es ihnen, ihre Träume und Ziele zu verwirklichen. Denn ohne RB wären viele solcher Sportarten gar nicht so möglich wie sie es heute sind. Man muss sich nur mal ausrechenen wieviele FMB Events und DH-Rennen finanziert werden. Auch FMX, (Wingsuit-) Basejumping etc. werden extrem von RB unterstützt und leben davon. Klar verdienen die viel Geld damit, doch sollte man nicht vergessen was sie dem Sport zurückgeben.

----------


## mankra

Net wirklich interressant, sondern einseitiger Sensationsjournalismus.

----------


## robertg202

Für mich ist das ein hervorragendes Beispiel wie sehr es bei der Berichterstattung auf den "Blickwinkel" ankommt. Abgesehen von den üblichen sensationsgeilen Ausschweifungen ist es sicher nicht schlecht einmal zu hunterfragen, wie sehr man mit extrem lebensgefährlichen Sportarten (Basejump z.B.) werben soll/darf.
Genau den gleichen Bericht könnte man übrigens über BMW, KTM, den gesamten Schizirkus und noch so einige mehr machen.

----------


## Killuha

> Net wirklich interressant, sondern einseitiger Sensationsjournalismus.


^That: Gleich schlimm wie die Amazon "Doku". Ich finds nur schlimm das sowas mittlerweile sogar der ARD macht. Von RTL & Co. ist mans ja schon gewohnt.

Meine persöhnliche Meinung: Red Bull stellt ihnen die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung ihren Traum zu leben. Das da oft wirklich extreme Sachen dabei raus kommen ist klar, aber da geht der Sportler selbst das Risiko ein. Ich finde es sogar gut, dass Red Bull da oft dabei ist. Die stellen wenigstens ein Budget zur Verfügung mit dem man sich Spezialisten leisten kann die das Risko minimieren (oder es zumindest versuchen).

Edit: Das mit dem Snowmobile Toten hab ich sogar live gesehen aber dass mit Eigo Sato hab ich tatsächlich nicht mitbekommen, arg  :Frown: 

Hats eigentlich beim Rampage schon jemals jemanden so zerbröstelt das er gelähmt war oder gestorben ist?

----------


## mankra

> es sicher nicht schlecht einmal zu hunterfragen, wie sehr man mit extrem lebensgefährlichen Sportarten (Basejump z.B.) werben soll/darf.


Natürlich darf man das hinterfragen (Der TV Bericht schießt über das Ziel hinaus, das ist eine reine Anprangerung). Redbull und andere EnergyDrinks Hersteller (Monster und Rockstar sind kaum weniger aktiv) bietet eine Plattform für Extremsportarten und Stunts, wo auch Unfälle passieren. Inwieweit RB Druck ausübt.....schwer zu sagen, wirds sicher geben (ohne Präsenz keine Kohle).

Die Frage ist nur, wo zieht man die Grenze? Wie von Dir im letzten Satz geschrieben, das gleiche gilt ebenfalls für die Sportartikelhersteller, ohne Dirtradln gäbs keine Verletzungen in Dirtparks.......ohne MX-Mopedn keine Unfälle auf MX Strecken, ohne KFZs keine Verkehrstoten.....

----------


## robertg202

Natürlich ist der Bericht reiner Sensationsjournalismus. 
Aber generell ist die Frage was Werbung bewirkt und ob man das will bzw. nicht will eine recht interessante. 
Beim Alkohol und Rauchen ist es ja schon Usus Werbung zu verbieten bzw. einzuschränken, da sie zu eben diesen Aktivitäten animiert.
Bei Computerspielen wird ja auch diskutiert ob Gewaltspiele die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen (wobei sie ursprünglich ja für eben das entwickelt wurden). 
Genauso muss man hinterfragen ob die Heroisierung von Extremsportlern nicht eine erhöhte Risikobereitschaft bei jungen Sportlern hervorruft bzw. was die negativen (und positiven) Auswirkungen sind. 
Ich finde die Red Bull Action generell auch extrem lässig, aber ich traue mich zu behaupte, dass ich das Risiko der von mir ausgeübten Sportarten einschätzen kann. Wenn ich mir anschaue bei welchen Schneeverhältnissen sich die kids in letzter Zeit in welche Hänge hineinstürzen dann würde ich deren Fähigkeit der Risikoabschätzung bezweifeln.

----------


## georg

Dieser Bericht prangert an, das RB Werbung macht - ja, und? Wie scheinheilig ist das? Wie naiv sind die Leute denn? Glaubt irgendwer tatsächlich, dass Werbung im Allgemeinen eine "Independent Doku" ist?

Diese Leute haben sich trotz allem selbst entschieden das zu machen. Natürlich macht RB Druck - so ist das nun mal im Extrem- und Spitzensport. Wer an die Spitze will, darf keine Skrupel haben. Jeder Extrem- und Spitzensportler wird von der Gesellschaft - das sind wir alle - dazu gezwungen Regeln bzw Gesetze zu brechen und die eigene Gesundheit zu riskieren.

Wir sind es die angeprangert gehören - nicht einzelne Firmen die das ganze sponsern. Nicht einzelne Personen die den Sportlern die Dopingmittel verabreichen. Nicht Verbände die das ganze System am Leben erhalten, sondern wir die das ganze durch unseren Konsum ermöglichen und fördern.

panem et circenses

----------


## Sethimus

> Bei Computerspielen wird ja auch diskutiert ob Gewaltspiele die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen (wobei sie ursprünglich ja für eben das entwickelt wurden).


bitte was!?

----------


## mankra

> Genauso muss man hinterfragen ob die Heroisierung von Extremsportlern nicht eine erhöhte Risikobereitschaft bei jungen Sportlern hervorruft bzw. was die negativen (und positiven) Auswirkungen sind.


Das fängt bei den Videos schon an.
Als ich anfing, war Kranked 1+2 gerade aktuell. Da waren Sprünge vom 2m Garagendach schon "extrem", mit der NWD Serie kam Bender mit seinen 15m Sprüngen als extremer Freak heraus. Das war so abgehoben, daß es noch kaum Nachahmer gab.
Mit der Zeit wurde es immer extremer, klaub es war die K4 Premiere in Saalbach, als ich mir shit, ich bin wirklich schon zu alt, ich käme gar net auf die Idee, da überall runterspringen zu wollen. Rundherum die kleinen Kids, die von nix anderem sprachen.......
Die Vorbildwirkung ist da und alles große, was in den Parks hineingebaut wird, wird auch ausprobiert...........

----------


## robertg202

> bitte was!?


Ist zwar jetzt off-topic, aber:

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewaltbereitschaft
s. Unterpunkt "Desensibilisierung der Hemmschwellen im Militär"

Und ein Artikel gegen die von mir genannte These, wobei ich daraus mehr Bestätigung ebendieser als sonstwas herauslese:
stigma-videospiele.de/wordpre...fuhrendes/pro/

Ist jetzt nix wissenschaftliches und die Beweisführung sicher lückenhaft, aber es zeigt schon mal die Richtung.

----------


## Sethimus

es gibt genau ein computerspiel das vom militaer entwickelt wurde, americas army welches zur rekrutierung neuer soldaten genutzt wird.
dass du dich mit mit solchen aussagen in NRA regionen begiebst ist dir schon bewusst oder? die "beleben" die waffenkontrolldebatte in den usa mit genau solchen argumenten...

----------


## robertg202

Jetzt ist es an mir "Bitte was!?" zu sagen...
Die NRA schürt Gerüchte, dass das Militär Computerspiele zur Desensibilisierung der Soldaten entwickelt (hat), um die Waffenkontrolldebatte zu "beleben"?
Aber wie auch immer: lassen wir das hier und konzentrieren uns lieber auf Red Bull ;-)

----------


## Sethimus

die nutzen dein "computerspiele senken die hemmschwelle" argument. welches bisher noch in keiner wissenschaftlichen untersuchung nachgewiesen werden konnte...

----------


## robertg202

Das ist jetzt zu viel der Ehre dass die NRA auf mich hört. Falls die hier mitlesen: Jungs, stoppt die Waffenproduktion und geht angeln oder biken. Vielleicht funktionierts ;-)

----------


## georg

> Bei Computerspielen wird ja auch diskutiert ob Gewaltspiele die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen


Es gibt keine seriöse Studie die das belegen kann. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Behauptung eine der vielen urban legends ist, die einfach nicht auszurotten sind.




> (wobei sie ursprünglich ja für eben das entwickelt wurden).


 Spätestens jetzt redest du Blödsinn. Ursprünglich wurden die entwickelt um gespielt zu werden und mit dem Verkauf dieser Spiele Geld zu verdienen. Die später entwickelten militärischen Versionen (davon gibts es nicht viele) haben mit Computerspielen so viel zu tun wie ein Leopard 2 mit einem Matchboxauto.




> Ist jetzt nix wissenschaftliches und die Beweisführung sicher lückenhaft, aber es zeigt schon mal die Richtung.


 Genau. Nix wissenschaftliches, keine Beweisführung, nichts logisches. Das zeigt die Richtung genau so gut wie die eindeutigen Hinweise auf außerirdische Besuche auf der Erde, oder dass die Erde hohl ist usw...




> ob die Heroisierung von Extremsportlern nicht eine erhöhte Risikobereitschaft bei jungen Sportlern hervorruft bzw. was die negativen (und positiven) Auswirkungen sind.


 Natürlich kann man über alles reden. Aber das führt vollkommen an dem eigentlichen Themas des Videos vorbei. Denn da geht es um professionelle Sportler die bei der Ausübung der extremsten Varianten ums Leben gekommen sind und nicht um irgendwelche Kids die so einen Blödsinn nachgemacht haben.

----------


## robertg202

Zu diesem Thema gibt es offensichtlich sehr viele Studien die zum Teil gegensätzliche Aussagen haben. 
Eine, die die These "schürt Aggression" unterstützt:
www.medicaldaily.com/articles...aggressive.htm

Zu vielen Theme gibt es keine eindeutigen Studienaussagen bzw. erst Jahrzehnte später:
Klimawandel
Ozonloch
Rauchen und Gesundheitsschäden (in den 60ern und 70ern wurde das noch ernsthaft diskutiert)
Waffenverbote und Gewalt; Bei uns ein "klarer Fall", in den USA anscheinend nicht: eine Studie die besagt, dass kein positiver (also in diesem Sinne indirekt proportionaler) Zusammenhang zwischen Waffenverbote und Gewalt besteht: link.springer.com/article/10....1064462#page-1.
etc...

Was ich damit ausdrücken will: Nur weil es wissenschaftlich noch nicht 100%ig nachgewiesen wurde ist es noch lange nicht unwahr.
Und auf worauf berufst Du Dich bei der Aussage "Die später entwickelten militärischen Versionen (davon gibts es nicht viele) haben mit Computerspielen so viel zu tun wie ein Leopard 2 mit einem Matchboxauto." ? Die militärischen Ausbildungsprogramme schon getestet und direkt verglichen?

----------


## georg

> Zu diesem Thema gibt es offensichtlich sehr viele Studien die zum Teil gegensätzliche Aussagen haben.
> Eine, die die These "schürt Aggression" unterstützt:


 Da müßte man sich jetzt ansehen, welche Reputation das Paper hat - bin ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu faul.




> Was ich damit ausdrücken will: Nur weil es wissenschaftlich noch nicht 100%ig nachgewiesen wurde ist es noch lange nicht unwahr.


 Genauso wie die Landung der Außerirdischen? Es gibt eine Grundregel: Wenn es mehrere Lösungen für eine Fragestellung gibt, dann gilt so lange die simplere bzw wahrscheinlichere als bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.
Die viel simplere und wahrscheinlichere Lösung für diese Fragestellung ist, dass Gewalt durch das soziale Umfeld gefördert wird und nicht bzw nur in einem verschwindend geringen Maße durch direkte Einflüsse von Videos, Spielen etc.




> Die militärischen Ausbildungsprogramme schon getestet und direkt verglichen?


 Ich kenne einige vom Militär die sich damit beschäftigen bzw haben. Das sind andere Bedingungen und nicht vergleichbar.

Du führst das Thema jetzt vollkommen OT.

----------


## robertg202

Dann müßte ich mich jetzt einmal mit der Reputation Deiner Bekannten beschäftigen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt zu faul ;-)

"Genauso wie die Landung der Außerirdischen? Es gibt eine Grundregel: Wenn es mehrere Lösungen für eine Fragestellung gibt, dann gilt so lange die simplere bzw wahrscheinlichere als bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.
Die viel simplere und wahrscheinlichere Lösung für diese Fragestellung ist, dass Gewalt durch das soziale Umfeld gefördert wird und nicht bzw nur in einem verschwindend geringen Maße durch direkte Einflüsse von Videos, Spielen etc.Die für mich simplere und wesentlich einleuchtendere Lösung im Falle "Gewalt und Medien" "

Und genau hier landen wir wieder von der Wissenschaft beim Glauben - und da steht Meinung gegen Meinung. 
Für mich wesentlich logischer und einleuchtender ist, dass natürlich alle Medien, vor allem aber bewegte Bilder, einen massiven Einfluß auf den Konsumenten haben. Selbstverständlich wird das Verhalten eines jeden Menschen von sehr vielen Faktoren beeinflußt: Umfeld, Charaktereigenschaften, Erziehung, etc.. - aber eben auch das was man tagtäglich sieht. 
Und wenn durch Fernsehen und Computerspiele gewisse Role-Models transportiert bzw. in Computerspielen sogar selber gelebt werden dann beeinflußt das eine Person. Je jünger und/oder beeinflußbarer diese ist desto stärker.
Dieser Einfluß kann natürlich sowohl negativ wie positiv sein: in vielen Ländern mit geringer Bildung und wenig Selbstbestimmungrecht für Frauen (z.B. ländliche Gebiete in Indien) wird das Fernsehen bereits als Auslöser vieler gesellschaftlicher Modernisierungsbewegungen gesehen. 
Das Beeinflussungspotential von Werbung ist ja hinlänglich erforscht
Anders herum sehe ich dieses Beeinflussungspotential natürlich auch bei Gewalt. Und wenn man diese anstatt passiv zu beobachten aktiv selber "spielt", dann ist das meiner Meinung nach noch einmal stärker. Alles andere wäre meiner Meinung nach unlogisch. 

Ich glaube selbstverständlich nicht, dass jeder Nerd der irgendwelche Ballerspiele spielt jetzt zum Amokläufer wird, aber ich glaube sehr wohl, dass bei beeinflussbaren Persönlichkeiten die Hemmschwelle gesenkt wird.

Aber in einem stimme ich Dir zu: das ist jetzt wirklich alles komplett OT - also zurück zu Red Bull. 
Ich fand den "Kniescheibenspruch" vom Mateschitz heftig...da könnte ich noch eher verstehen, wenn er ihm persönlich Prügel angedroht hätte...

----------


## georg

> Dann müßte ich mich jetzt einmal mit der Reputation Deiner Bekannten beschäftigen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt zu faul ;-)


 Das ist eine absolut unzulässige Bemerkung die ich dir übel nehme. Denn meine Bemerkung über irgendein Paper hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich dir versuche zu erklären dass militärische Ausbildung mit Computerspielen wenig zu tun hat. Wenn du das nicht begreifst, ist deine gesamte Meinung und Ansicht nichts wert.




> Die für mich simplere und wesentlich einleuchtendere Lösung im Falle "Gewalt und Medien" "


 Ach so.. Medien haben natürlich mehr Einfluß als Erziehung, Eltern, Freunde und dergleichen? Naja.. wenn dudas  meinst. Eventuell trifft das aus Soziopathen zu, aber auch die sind nicht durch Medien so geworden.




> Und genau hier landen wir wieder von der Wissenschaft beim Glauben - und da steht Meinung gegen Meinung.


 Nein, da steht Vernunft gegen irreale und unlogische Schlußfolgerungen.




> Ich glaube selbstverständlich nicht, dass jeder Nerd der irgendwelche Ballerspiele spielt jetzt zum Amokläufer wird, aber ich glaube sehr wohl, dass bei beeinflussbaren Persönlichkeiten die Hemmschwelle gesenkt wird.


 Ach ja.. doch ein Einknicken und bisserle Nachlassen - völlig konträr gegenüber dem was du noch ein paar Zeilen weiter oben getippt hast.
Irre..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## robertg202

Keep cool Georg! Keine Ahnung warum Du da jetzt so aufdrehst. 

1.) Sich auf ein Paper irgendwo im Internet zu beziehen hat ungefähr die gleiche Beweiskraft wie auf Bekannte. Also, so what? In einer Diskussion ist es immer gültig die Quellen der Behauptungen zu hinterfragen so lange man die Studie nicht selber durchgeführt hat, der unanfechtbare Experte XY oder in diesem Fall Mr. Oberausbildner of all evil ist. 

2.) Von Einknicken kann überhaupt keine Rede sein! Ich habe allerdings auch nie davon geredet dass jeder der Ballerspiele spielt ein Psycho wird (wenn Du die Passage in meinen Postings findest kriegst einen Keks). Also keineswegs völlig konträr. Ich wollte nur den Ton hier ein bißchen runterschrauben.

Nutze lieber Deine Energie und schreib Deine Meinung zur Ambit oder zur Fenix in meinem anderen Thread falls Du eine von beiden schon hast ;-)

----------


## laubry

Topic umbennen: "Die dunkle Seite der Downhill-Board User"   :Wink: 

Zum Topic:

Red Bull ermöglicht(e) zahllosen Extremsportler Ihr Unterfangen in einer professionellen Umgebung durchzuführen. Ob man jetzt dafür oder dagegen ist, ist eine Grundsatzfrage, so wie beim Thema Waffen. Ist es nun die Waffe, oder der Mensch dahinter der tötet. Da scheiden sich die Geister (Bitte meinen Vergleich nicht als Ausgangsthematik einer weiteren unsinnigen Diskussion nutzen, danke  :Embarrassment:  ).

Ich persönlich bin stolz darauf mit meinen unzähligen Beiträgen an den erwähnten Energiedrinkhersteller zumindest ein klein wenig zurückzubekommen. Red Bull hat ein geschäfts- und Werbemodell das mir persönlich entspricht, somit kann ich die Firma auch unterstützen.

Der im Startpost erwähnte Beitrag zum Thema ist wohl sehr reisserisch und eher auf Bild Niveau..

Greez

----------


## Beluci

Einfach Genial wie die Medien alles "PUSHEN" können

----------


## noox

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich über den Bericht ziemlich aufregen konnte. Mir ist das vorgekommen, wie in der Politik. Jeder macht einseitige Berichterstattung und am Ende kennt sich keiner aus. Mich geht das wirklich an, wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist, mehrere Seite/Aspekte eines Themas zu betrachten. 

Wenn sich jemand nicht sonderlich mit Extremsport auseinandergesetzt hat, dann hinterlässt der Bericht den Eindruck, als hätte es vor Red Bull keinen Extremsport, keine (für normale Menschen) Verrückte und auch keine Tote in diesem Zusammenhang gegeben. 

Z.B. wurde mehrmals die Werbung bzw. die Filme zitiert, in denen hervorgehoben wurde, wie krank und gefährlich das ist. Das ist doch die typische Amerikanische Art. Ich meine, wenn die in irgendeiner DMAX-Show ein Zündholz anzünden, dann wird das doch auch zuerst hochstilisiert, als würden jetzt alle sterben. Und wie oft hat man auch schon bei F1 oder Motorrad-Rennen Sätze wie "sie riskieren ihr Leben" oder ähnliches gehört. Wie schon angesprochen: Wenn man da Red Bull kritisiert, müsste man genauso jeden (deutschen) Autobauer mit Rennsport-Beteiligung kritisieren und viele andere Sponsoren.

Es hat doch immer schon Leute gegeben, die für Ruhm und/oder Geld extrem waghalsige Stunts gemacht haben. Viele dieser Extremsportler sehe ich auch als moderne Artisten. 

Was sicher stimmt: Dadurch, dass Firmen wie Red Bull soviel Geld in diese Sportarten und Promotion steckt, wird das für mehr Leute bekannt und interessant. Dadurch werden das vermutlich auch mehr Leute machen, wodurch es auch zu mehr Unfälle kommen wird. Auch die Inflation der immer krankeren Stunts ist zu hinterfragen. Aber da geht's nicht nur um Red Bull sondern vor allem um Videoproduktionen und Shows. 

Was die Informationspolitik von Red Bull betrifft: Klar wär's vielleicht nicht blöd, wenn's jemand gibt, der sich diesen Fragen stellt. Allerdings ist der Mateschitz wenigstens konsequent. Der meidet die Öffentlichkeit auch, wenn es was zum Feiern gibt. 

Ich fand es einfach eine Frechheit, wie einseitig hier berichtet wurde. Bei einigen Beispielen war ja Red Bull gar nicht beteiligt, was jeweils in einen kurzen Nebensatz erwähnt wurde. Wer ein bisschen in die Extremsport-Szenen reinhört, würde auch mitbekommen, dass es vielen gar nicht um Sponsorverträge (mit Red Bull oder anderen) geht. 

Positive Aspekte von Red Bull wurden gar nicht oder nur am Rande erwähnt (Spenden, Forschungssubventionen, ...).

----------


## Tyrolens

Wo soll denn nun das Problem liegen? Dass sich Red Bull um einen Teil der Bevölkerung kümmert, der so um die 40% ausmacht und der mehr oder weniger das Risiko liebt, weil er es eben braucht? 

Mir kommen solche Berichte immer wie eine Sonntagspredigt vor. Bloß brav sein.


Was will man denn heute mir Wissenschaftlichkeit denn groß erklären? Irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht, wo man nur mehr Vermuten kann. Die Beweise kommen viel später. Nettes Beispiel dazu: Das Hintergrundrauschen des Weltalls. Mir kommt dieses Pochen auf Wissenschaftlichkeit so bissl wie ein Strohhalm vor. Ihr wisst ja vermutlich, worin der Zusammenhang zwischen den Romulanern und Vulkaniern in Star Trek liegt und wie er entstanden ist.  :Wink: 

Zur Medienarbeit: Wenn du mit Idioten streitest, kannst du nur verlieren. Insofern ist eine komplette Verweigerung der beste Weg.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

> Mir kommen solche Berichte immer wie eine Sonntagspredigt vor. Bloß brav sein.


lifestyle of health and sustainability...

----------


## Tyrolens

Die Grünen sind die neuen Konservativen.  :Wink:

----------


## georg

ad 1.) Du hast es absolut null verstanden. Es ist ein Unterschied und zwar ein riesiger Unterschied ober jemand behauptet es gäbe Studiden dazu  und das nicht belegen kann - oder ob ich auf eine simple Frage die sich eigentlich selbst beantwortet eine Antwort gebe ohne das damit belegen zu wollen. Du hast die grundsätzlichen Unterschiede zwischen Behauptungen und Beweisen absolut nicht kapiert. Du kannst verlinken was du willst - es gibt tausende Websites, Artikel und Bücher die uns glaubhaft weismachen, dass es die grünen Männchen auf der Erde tatsächlich gibt. Aber zeig mir einen Artikel aus Nature oder Science (ok, vielleicht unfari, ich nehme auch welche mit niedrigeren Impact Factor  :Wink:  ) der auf eine Studie referenziert die einen gewissen Review durchgemacht hat und somit den heutigen Stand der Wissenschaft darstellt.
Was du machst ist, du verlinkst auf irgendeinen Artikel der nichtmal auf die genannte Studie verweist und willst damit etwas beweisen?
Lächerlich.

2. 


> Gewaltspiele die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen (wobei sie ursprünglich ja für eben das entwickelt wurden).


 Her mit dem Keks. du hast sogar behauptet, dass Computerspiele ursprünglich dafür entwickelt wurden.

3. Siehe Thread

Ich nutze meine Energie um die klarzumachen, dass du irrsinnige Behauptungen aufstellst, die mit der Realität so viel zu tun zu haben wie die grünen Männchen die uns über die Schulter schaun (nein, nicht die DH-Rangers) und das auch noch mit irgendwelchen Sachen beweisen willst, die mit Beweisen auch nichts zu tun haben.
Von mir aus kannst du glauben was du willst. Aber lass andere damit in Frieden und wenn du jemanden überzeugen willst, dann mit Argumenten die diesen Namen auch verdienen und einer Überprüfung auch standhalten.

----------


## Tyrolens

He, he, "Nature" und "Science". Darum dreht sich also die Welt des modernen Wissenschaftlers.  :Big Grin: 

Magst mit mir bissl über theoretische Wissenschaft diskutieren? Hast ned das Gefühl, dass sich da einiges tot gelaufen hat?

Ist aber off topic und hat hier nichts verloren.
Generell, das Zeigen mit nackten Fingern auf irgendjemanden, der etwas anders macht, finde ich eher nicht so prickelnd.

----------


## georg

> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich über den Bericht ziemlich aufregen konnte.


 Da darfst du aber auch keine Krone, Bild etc lesen und viele Radio und TV Sender nicht mehr hören/sehen, bzw die Medien die du konsumierst sehr sorgfältig aussuchen.

Denn so funktioniert das heute. Einen sorgfältig recherchierten Artikel kauft dir niemand ab. Aber "Red Bull ist schuld an Tod der Sportler" - das kannst du verkaufen.
Da geht es nicht darum ob richtig oder falsch - ich glaube nichtmal, dass die Macher ihren Blödsinn wirklich glauben. Es ist halt einfach und Mode irgendeinen Konzern etwas anzuhängen (Die Leute denken sowieso die haben irgendwo Dreck am Stecken . geht garnicht anders bei der Größe). Tataa, ein paar Ausschnitte sind schnell zusammengeschnitten, dazu noch ein paar lustige Interviews mit Leuten die als Wahlspruch haben (bad decisions makes good stories - oder so ähnlich)  :Stick Out Tongue:  und die Sache rennt. Das kommt dann in irgendeiner TV Sendung und landet zusammen mit etwas Werbung im Netz und die Kohle rollt.
Das ganze formuliert man halt so, dass kein Ehrenbeleidigungsprozeß, Rufschädigung oder was auch immer einen echten Ansatzpunkt findet.

Wer von euch ist denn bereit für Information zu bezahlen? Hat jemand ein Abo einer zB. Zeitung (ob Web oder Papier) das sich in irgendeiner Form der Qualität verschrieben hat?

Der Konsument bekommt maximal das, was er verlangt und bezahlt - die meisten wollen genau solche reißerischen "Informationen". Ob wahr oder falsch? Wen kümmerts? Einen Tag später habens eh alle vergessen - aber die Ware ist verkauft.

----------


## georg

> Magst mit mir bissl über theoretische Wissenschaft diskutieren? Hast ned das Gefühl, dass sich da einiges tot gelaufen hat?


 Mach nen Thread auf. ich bin absolut nicht deiner Meinung, aber das haben wir schon festgestellt, Auf diesen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner können wir uns sicher einigen.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

*ggg* Ich hab' keine Zeit. Einigen müssen wir uns eh nicht, nur gegenseitig akzeptieren. Schwierig genug, nicht.  :Wink:

----------


## robertg202

Georg: Du bist schon sehr davon überzeugt dass Deine Version der Realität die einzig wahre ist, oder?
Wenigstens hast auch Deine Meinung zu Ambit vs. Fenix geschrieben...also Montagmorgen-Energie doch noch positiv eingesetzt :-)

----------


## Sethimus

> Georg: Du bist schon sehr davon überzeugt dass Deine Version der Realität die einzig wahre ist, oder?
> Wenigstens hast auch Deine Meinung zu Ambit vs. Fenix geschrieben...also Montagmorgen-Energie doch noch positiv eingesetzt :-)


das eine sind fakten das andere mutmassungen und behauptungen. ueberleg mal scharf auf welcher seite du dich befindest...

----------


## robertg202

de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Faktum

Bisher ist noch keiner der beiden Standpunkte in irgendeiner Weise wissenschaftlich verifiziert worden. Von "Fakten" zu sprechen ist also in Bezug auf diese Diskussion hier nicht zulässig.
Wir bewegen uns beide auf der Ebene der Hypothesen.
Aber interessant zu sehen wie sehr sich da manche hineinhängen.

----------


## Sethimus

> de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Faktum
> 
> Bisher ist noch keiner der beiden Standpunkte in irgendeiner Weise wissenschaftlich verifiziert worden. Von "Fakten" zu sprechen ist also in Bezug auf diese Diskussion hier nicht zulässig.
> Wir bewegen uns beide auf der Ebene der Hypothesen.
> Aber interessant zu sehen wie sehr sich da manche hineinhängen.


glaubst du der pfeiffer hats noch nicht probiert?

----------


## bighit75

wennn einer tot ist dann solllns des a dazuschreiben oder a kreuz daneben. Ich finds  respektlos das man das verheimlicht :Mad: 
de buam werden nervös, zum glück sperrt der Lift bald auf  :Eek:

----------


## Sethimus

der lift hats ganze jahr ueber offen...

----------

